# Where to live in Costa Blanca



## Em12 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, we are moving to Costa Blanca later this year and we would like some suggestions on where to live please. We have two boys aged 4 and 5 so would like somewhere with good public schools most importantly, would also like somewhere near the coast, not too quiet and near an expat community. We are coming out in June for 10 days and were thinking of staying near Alicante city then we can do a recce of the north and south. Any suggestions would be much appreciated so we can narrow down our search, thanks guys!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The fact that you don't need to be anywhere specific suggests that you aren't specifically bound by work. If that is the case there are plenty of places to live. However the coastal areas tend to be quite popular with foreigners which you might want or not. 
I know I have mentioned this to other families but if you don't speak Spanish you might find it hard having kids in the state schools. British kids dont seem to do that well here if their parents cant intergrate ( same thing tends to happen in the Uk with immigrants there). To intergrate I feel the parents need to be working alongside Spanish and have to be willing to give up some of their cultural habits( different meal times, different working hours etc) . If you don't your children will become outsiders or part of the ghost like groups of British kids that pass through the spanish school system with little or no education. You might need to do a bit more research before you come to a decision


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Look no further than Jávea / Xàbia

We came to suck it & see for a year 14.5 years ago & we stayed. My daughters went through the state school system & came out trilingual. I got involved with local government & we're truly part of the local community.

Jávea also offers the back up of about 20% of the population being British, so if you need help in English, or crave fish & chips (As I do today. It only happens maybe once a year but I fully intend to give in to it.... ) it's there. 

https://www.xabia.org/


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Will get eaten alive for this but GENERALLY Northern Costa Blanca whilst more expensive than our southern cousin -is a better nicer classier deal all round 

I have my tin hat ready


----------



## Em12 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone,we are starting Spanish lessons this month and we are planning on integrating into the Spanish lifestyle the best we can so hopefully our boys wont find it hard to integrate. 

Javea is one of the places we planned on visiting so thanks to you both for the recommendations, we will definitely take a look. Any recommendations for state schools there please? Also wondered about having a look at Denia in the north, any other places in the north worth looking at? Also if anyone has any suggestions for towns in the south to also consider then that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Angela Gibson (May 19, 2018)

Hi, I too recommend Javea, it is a wonderful place to live, with a great British community, three excellent international schools, one follows the same UK education curriculum so your children would side-step into it if you chose to go down the private route (then of course if they returned to the UK in the future they could side step straight back). There are lots of social clubs run by brits, including bars and fitness. It is busy all year around. The people here are so much more welcoming and friendly than the UK, even the Spanish welcome us. You can live by the sea or further inland depending on your personal and financial requirements, there is so much to do. We love it - and everyone we have met has said they are much happier here than back in the UK (of course the blue sky helps that!!). /SNIP/ Best of luck with the search


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Em12 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone,we are starting Spanish lessons this month and we are planning on integrating into the Spanish lifestyle the best we can so hopefully our boys wont find it hard to integrate.
> 
> Javea is one of the places we planned on visiting so thanks to you both for the recommendations, we will definitely take a look. Any recommendations for state schools there please? Also wondered about having a look at Denia in the north, any other places in the north worth looking at? Also if anyone has any suggestions for towns in the south to also consider then that would be great, thanks.


Just saw this!

All the state schools are good in Jávea. Although my children have finished, I still have friends with children in most of them, & am also still friends with some of the teachers! 

Your children will be allocated places in the school nearest to where you live.


----------

